# 2.5G Aquascape



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Substrate: ADA Malayan Aquasoil

Hardscape: Porous mossy rock from California. 

Equipment: CO2 through glass diffuser, Nano Deco Filter, Catalina Aquarium 2x13w PC light.

Plants: Blyxa japonica, HC, Anubias barteri var. 'nana', Java Fern Trident, Java Fern Narrow Leaf

Here's a picture of my latest 2.5G aquascape. This scape has gone through several iterations, which I've tracked on my aquarium blog here:

http://www.guitarfish.org/category/tank-logs/25g-tank-log

Comments/critiques welcome!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think it's a very nice layout. Plant wise, I think it would be even more attractive with just the Blyxa behind and over the rocks. Also the HC looks very tall/leggy if that was greener and more compact it would take it to the next level IMO.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm not sure why the HC isn't laying down a little bit more. This is the first time I've actually grown HC. Perhaps the 2x13W isn't enough? Or, maybe it's undernourished?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

How high is the light over the tank? 26watts should be enough. Are you dosing K/Micros? I grew HC compact wth 18watts over my Mini S with no problem.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

houseofcards has some great suggestions, otherwise I think it looks great. You GWAPA guys are making me think of shipping rock from CA


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I could probably do a better job of dosing consistently, for sure. The light is on legs, but otherwise, no more than 3-4 inches over the water surface. hooha, if you do it, you won't regret it. Just make sure you've got a good group of people together to 1) break up the rock, and 2) take some of it off your hands because you have to order a pallet (2000-2500 lbs). ;-)


----------



## N4505 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice layout and nice rocks! i can't find good rocks anywhere where i live..
i believe the HC is growing tall because of low CO2 levels. I read somewhere that HC doesn't need too much light but it needs consistent 30ppm CO2 otherwise it grows tall because near the surface there is more of it


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

N4505, that a possibility, although I do have CO2 going in this tank. I'll up the bubble rate to see if that helps.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like the porous rock choice

Might myself use porous. Look very old age.


----------



## Makoto_Shishio (Sep 6, 2008)

I want to buy Aqua soil from ADA, but the Malayan pictures are kinda misleading, i wanted to know which one has more red than the two, Malayan Aquasoil or Africa ?


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

Makoto_Shishio said:


> I want to buy Aqua soil from ADA, but the Malayan pictures are kinda misleading, i wanted to know which one has more red than the two, Malayan Aquasoil or Africa ?


http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/img/notes_lab_01_800pix.jpg


----------



## Makoto_Shishio (Sep 6, 2008)

windfish said:


> http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/img/notes_lab_01_800pix.jpg


Yes i saw that, but still misleading, take a look at his tank, the Malayan is more like brown, but yet still in your link i see it's very red, but then go to the web site and you see some 3 liter bags look different than some 9 liter, its confusing i might have to call in to get a definite answer, thanks though.



Substrate: ADA Malayan Aquasoil

Then Also read here:
http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/natureaquariumnotes.html



> Africana
> This Aqua Soil is made from reddish soil. Although its organic elements and nitrogen content are not as high as Amazonia, it is far superior to marine sand in its ability to grow aquatic plants. It lowers the pH of water easily and has an excellent ability to adjust water quality.





> Malaya
> This Aqua Soil is made from somewhat yellowish brown soil. It contains the least amount of organic elements and nitrogen among the Aqua Soil series. Its ability to lower pH is the highest and it enables you to maintain acidic water quality easily.


----------

